# sinus headache



## ggparker14 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for sinus headache? Would this fall under 478.19?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## drsunitha (Mar 19, 2013)

me too read it as headache due to sinusitis.
so,478.19


----------



## sharmisthade (Mar 20, 2013)

Sinus headaches cause a dull, deep, throbbing pain in the front 
of your head and face. They are caused by an inflammation in your sinuses, sinusitis (sinus infection), and upper respiratory infections. So ICD-9 code of sinus headache will be 478.19.


----------

